# Carefresh



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds like a stupid question but what is carefresh that i sometimes read about on here? I'm still a novice to this mouse talk :?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

sasandcol said:


> Sounds like a stupid question but what is carefresh that i sometimes read about on here? I'm still a novice to this mouse talk :?


Ah ha, a question I can answer! Carefresh is a kind of substrate that comes recommended for small critters like mice and geckos . I think its made of compressed paper? Well, its compressed something. It has a bit of a funny smell, and I know it sets a couple of people with allergies off, though.

I use carefresh :3. Its quite expensive, though.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't like it myself - I think it's dusty and that can't be good for a mouse's breathing since they're a species prone to resp infections. I use Aubiose as substrate.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Well i run out of floor covering for the rats and didnt want to give them what i use for the mice because it mice irrate there eyes ( the mice seem fine on it) but the rats dont think id trust the stuff.

Anyway ive orderd some finacard and thought ti would of been here by now but apparently they are shipping orders out till the 5th  so i had to go buy some stuff and it was either shavings or carefresh so of course i went with carefresh but i hate the stuff already lol

It stinks, my rats are throwing it all over and its just horrible lol.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

im curious what you are using for your mice that you think isnt good enough for your rats?!!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

daisy said:


> im curious what you are using for your mice that you think isnt good enough for your rats?!!


Its flax its just really small pieces.


----------

